
Show HN: Dropbase – Turn your CSV files into live databases in seconds - jimmyechan
https://dropbase.castodia.com
======
ayazhan
Hey HN, we built a tool that uploads CSV files to a hosted PostgreSQL and
gives you database credentials to query it. We recently built a number of
database integrations for one of our products and had to manually create test
databases with seed data in them. We think this would be helpful if you're
building a simple web application or taking a coding course and need a quick
way to add some of your own data for testing. It might also be helpful if you
are running a demo/pilot with a potential customer and want to easily add a
more relevant dataset for them. Give it a try and let us know if you have
questions or feedback.

~~~
jasonheh
Since the idea is to quickly get a database up and running, it would be nice
if it generated code/cli commands to connect to the database that you could
just copy and paste.

Edit: Also, drop multiple csvs to create multiple tables? Or drop another csv
once you've been given credentials to add a table?

~~~
jimmyechan
Would you be willing to connect with us over a 15-20 minute call? Would love
to learn about your use case and see how we can improve the Dropbase
experience for you. We're at dropbase@castodia.com. Let me know if what's the
best way to reach you!

